# Allstate Rideshare endorsement



## Venapally (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey Guys:

Just wanted you all to know that Allstate started a rideshare endorsement program here in Texas that you can add to your personal coverage. The way I understand it is that it covers you in phase one fully and in phase 2-3, it has a deductible matching. Meaning if the Uber cost is 1000 and your personal policy is 250, they'll pay the $750 difference.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Price?


----------



## Venapally (Nov 25, 2015)

It was really reasonable. If I remember right, it added 15-20 bucks onto a personal insurance plan.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Venapally said:


> It was really reasonable. If I remember right, it added 15-20 bucks onto a personal insurance plan.


Thats reasonable.. waiting for my insurance company to get onboard like that.


----------

